# Latvian: čau



## wee2222

Hello!
Does anybody know what does this word mean? čau

I need an answer please, thanks!!


----------



## valdo

It does mean "Hola/buenos días " in Latvian...


----------



## aztlaniano

Se pronuncia "chao", como en el _ciao_ italiano.


----------



## wee2222

Thank you so much!
And how can I say good-bye?


----------



## Flaminius

Hello,

Good bye in Latvian is:
Uz redzēšanos.


----------



## valdo

You can say "čau" as well...We use the same word for "hallo/god bye"
or..."visu labu"

Valdo


----------



## wee2222

*thanks a lot to* *everyone*!!!!


----------



## Orion7

wee2222 said:


> And how can I say good-bye?


_Atā!_
Portuguese say _Até (já)!_, interesting similarity, isn't it?


----------



## Revans

aztlaniano said:


> Se pronuncia "chao", como en el _ciao_ italiano.


 
That's right. Except we have falling intonation.
In addition, it's barbarism exactly from Italian language and you can use it only in informal situations. I wouldn't advise you to say _čau_ when you want to greet, for example, an old lady on the street


----------

